# Which bow shop in utah is your favorite



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

AND WHY ??? 

not looking for negative feedbacks posts , more so more of a 

did what they said, when they said, fair price , good inventory kind of a thread


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jake's Archery.

Great inventory, and they stock the bows they sell. When I first started archery, I couldn't believe how many shops had a "2 week order, 1 week setup" going on. Jake's laughed when I asked when I would get my bow... They said "In about 40 minutes". 

That has kept me coming back. They also did warranty work for me and where very fast and helpful.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Wilde Arrow has been terrific. We have bought bows, accessories and participated in leagues with them. Good people who care about doing it well and treating you fair. I give a wholehearted recommendation.

FH


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Just tried Wilde Arrow for the first time this week. Neat little shop, they're about a week out but seemed to be very thorough. I was warned that I would have many noses turned if I walked in without a Hoyt but that was all bs, they were helpful and I look forward to getting my bow back and shooting more, I'm done with golf


----------



## jebuwh (May 19, 2017)

Wilde arrow is great. Super knowledgeable and helpful if you get the right guy. It can be crowded there. They do like their hoyts, but will work on anything.

I also have quite a bit of experience with Edge in Ogden. They are close by my work so I shoot there a lot. Cort is awesome over there. They don't have a huge selection of stuff but they will order anything you want. They carry PSE, Matthews, Elite, and Bowtech I think. 

Both good shops, wouldn't hesitate to have either do work for me.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

After my trip to Wild Arrow, I need to find a different shop. I took an older bow in, not bought at their shop, to get a new string and a tune for bow fishing. After an hour of trying to get some help and headed out the door is when I finally had someone ask what I wanted. Since I didn't know of any other shops at the time, I went ahead and had them do the work. Only a three week turn around.

But that has been a couple years ago.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Humphries archery has always been great, and very knowledgeable.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wild arrow. they have treated me awesome and they take there time to work with you and answer your questions with out looking at you like you are dumb.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I bought my bow from Jake's because they have a great selection. But lately I actually prefer going to The Front, formerly known as Ziis. The guys there have been really helpful and I feel like every time I got to Jake's to shoot, a group of 6-12 kids show up for a date activity or something.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wilde Arrow is my preference. They are super busy but they have always taken care of me. That being said, I have had good experiences with arrows and service at Jakes and Humphries as well.


----------

